# LED clip on light for 3.4 gallon tank



## mpooyan83 (Apr 12, 2014)

I ordered an upgrade tank for my baby betta which is currently in a 1.5 gallon.

It is a 3.4 gallon with these dimensions: 11 3/4" L x 10 1/4" H x 7 3/8" W.

I'm having some trouble finding an LED light that willl either sit on top over the edge, OR clips to the REAR edge of the tank ( cannot clip to sides due to lid) .

anyone have any options they know of? that will work for Low /medium plants?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I got this one and used it on a 2.5 with Anubias, Java Fern and Java Moss:

Black 28 LED 3W Aquarium Clip Lamp Whiteblue Light for Fish Tank Plant Grow USA | eBay


----------



## Piyoteru (Apr 17, 2014)

I have something similar to Russell's light. Though mine is a 48 LED one from ebay.

I was a little skeptical until I used it. It definitely suits medium plants if you do have a small tank.

Used with my 5 gal, with fogbit, duckweed, hydrocotyle japan and amazon swords. All plants are growing extremely well.


----------



## mpooyan83 (Apr 12, 2014)

ah nice, and those are fairly cheap. Guess i'll go with one of the ebay ones. Thank you


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I got this one and used it on a 2.5 with Anubias, Java Fern and Java Moss:
> 
> Black 28 LED 3W Aquarium Clip Lamp Whiteblue Light for Fish Tank Plant Grow USA | eBay


Would these work for a 10 gal. or do you think it's too small?

Trying to find a cheaper option for the Finnex clip-on one you can find on Amazon.


----------



## mpooyan83 (Apr 12, 2014)

taquitos said:


> Would these work for a 10 gal. or do you think it's too small?
> 
> Trying to find a cheaper option for the Finnex clip-on one you can find on Amazon.


yea, i was looking at the finnex... looks nice for a clip on, however i finally broke down and spent the money for a Current usa light.
http://www.amazon.com/Current-USA-S...qid=1401999065&sr=8-3&keywords=current+usa+18
its pricier, but i love the thing, i'm happy i spent the extra $. 

I would think you'd need at least 2 of those ebay ones for it to work with a 10 gallon properly. One on each side, which will add up to about 30$ anyways, so why not put another 10 and get a nice one. 

That was my thought process at least.


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

mpooyan83 said:


> yea, i was looking at the finnex... looks nice for a clip on, however i finally broke down and spent the money for a Current usa light.
> http://www.amazon.com/Current-USA-S...qid=1401999065&sr=8-3&keywords=current+usa+18
> its pricier, but i love the thing, i'm happy i spent the extra $.
> 
> ...


I actually found them for around $11 each + free shipping from China so I might just go that route.

Unfortunately I live in Canada so not as many affordable and awesome choices as you guys!

It's either 2x 28 LED lamps or 1x Finnex Ultra Slim Fugeray (which costs about $35 on Amazon here).

Not sure which to pick!

I have a fluorescent light that works fine but I want something that'll make my tank brighter and help my plants grow more.


----------



## mpooyan83 (Apr 12, 2014)

taquitos said:


> I actually found them for around $11 each + free shipping from China so I might just go that route.
> 
> Unfortunately I live in Canada so not as many affordable and awesome choices as you guys!
> 
> ...


Yea, the chinese pricem cheaper.... but i personally have had bad experience dealing with them on ebay. I try to avoid them at all cost. 

The finnex clip on is only 10 inches long, vs the top of your tank which is 20" (standard). So you would have 5 inches on both sides of the light open. not sure how strong it is and if would spread to the 5 inches on the 2 sides. But have read that the red lights are really good for freshwater plants.


----------



## umarnasir335 (Jan 9, 2014)

+1 for the finnex fugeray R. Sure, it might be a clip-on, but can easily give medium light - great for plants.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Found these. I use AquaTop filters and the quality on those is good.

Nano Type-P Led Light for Planted Tanks

And all of them:

LED Clip-on Aquarium Lighting


----------



## mpooyan83 (Apr 12, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Found these. I use AquaTop filters and the quality on those is good.
> 
> Nano Type-P Led Light for Planted Tanks
> 
> ...


I've heard great things about those. Its just the price. 60+ is so dumb for a tiny little light....


----------



## mpooyan83 (Apr 12, 2014)

I was able to pick up one of the lights thats normally on a Tetra/Marineland Crescent 5 gallon. I'm pretty sure it will do well for low/med plants. 
http://www.petsmart.com/gsi/webstor...ferralID=77f2f831-edfa-11e3-bc04-001b2166becc
Got it used for free, so keeping my fingers crossed hoping it will work


----------

